# Are tyres checked as part of a BMW approved used car?



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all, I took delivery of a 2005 BMW X3 2.0d se a couple of weeks ago and love it to bits, however I did notice the tread on the tyres were approx 3.5mm and there were cracks in the tyres, which I believe means the car has been stood for a while. I've been waiting for the V5 document so I could check the MOT history, I did that a couple of days ago and the BMW dealer I purchased the car from carried out an MOT in April this year and there are 3 advisory's, 2 for cracks in the tread on the 2 rear tyres and 1 for low outer tread on the near side front tyre, surely these should have been changed on an approved used BMW?

Anyone know if there is any tyre check carried out on the approved inspection?

I have emailed the dealer expressing my concerns and they have said they are looking into it, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Gary


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

They may have been ok at time of mot thats 3 months ago or they may have swapped them back to put old ones on no way to prove it really maybe you should have cheacked before taking it from the garage


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> They may have been ok at time of mot thats 3 months ago or they may have swapped them back to put old ones on no way to prove it really maybe you should have cheacked before taking it from the garage


It was a distance sale, the car was delivered from a BMW dealer in Brighton, if they were ok for the mot, why put an advisory?


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes they should be as part of the servicing and prep process - IMO, the reason why we buy AUC cars. My AUC zed4 had 6mm on each corner. My current 335 had about 5.5mm when picked up. Although I did get the dealer to change the front drivers side for me. The outer most edge was very thin, but the first tread line was 5mm.

I'd take a look around bimmerforums and others and see if there is a general spec?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'd just take it straight back to the dealer, often you have the option to change to another. I'd never buy a car without seeing it, what else has not been done??


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Friend of mine had the same thing with a Mini. The fronts were barely legal. Created a 'stink'with the dealer and managed to get a new set FOC but only after a fight.

The dealers do nothing to help themselves in these situations. They are always batting on about customer service this, customer service that but at the end of the day we all know they are just like any other profit driven business.

Keep your issues with the dealer/supplier factual and concise and keep on at them. Don't be afraid to do a company search and get the directors' home addresses. That seems to work for me when they have a bit of 'personal involvement' with their customers.

Keep at it.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

This has been missed by them,You will get it sorted

First contact dealer you bought from (You have done that)
If you get no where contact BMW Customer Services
0870 5050 160


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

for the tyres to pass an approved used car check they need to be at least 3 mm.anything over that is ok.you could buy a car and the tyres are 3 mm this passes their standards.as for the cracks as long as the cords are not visible the cracks are ok and will pass an mot.I wouldn't be happy but this is what the dealers follow and they will use anything not to replace tyres.an advisory is just to cover the mot tester not the dealer.if a tester thinks something is on it's way out soon they will advise it as they can't fail it unless it doesn't meet the mot standards.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

as above, i got told they have to be 3mm or less for them to change them for a sale


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Nomally its a bargining point, but the OP got the car without seeing it, so unless its got a 30day money back thingie or the 7 day cooling off/distance selling, you might have to just lump it.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

An MOT basically says 'This item is OK _now_'.

The common misconception is that because a car passes an MOT, it'll be ok for another 12 months.

You've bought a car with legal tyres (from what you describe).


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

3mm was what were told when we bought ours. Ours was a 1yr old demo, loads of tread but an unsightly nick out of the wear edge. No chance. The salesman did recommend "not" buying the tyre insurance after a gave him a good tip on the horses
It does amaze me that people loose track of the fact that dealers exist to make money. bm, merc fords ect they all have to turn a profit. Depending on how much money they have in a deal, relates to what you can barter for.
You bought a car as a distance sale, this got transfered to another dealer if I read correctly. Which dealer gets the sale? if its not the local dealer then its a bit of messing about for them for no reward i.e internal claiming/cost centres and all that. Not your problem though, fight for your tyres, why not:thumb:


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

No, the car didn't get transferred to another dealer, I spoke to the sales team from the BMW dealer and when I asked questions regarding the car, I was always reassured that I am buying an approved BMW, everything is checked to BMW's standards etc etc. The salesman I dealt with enjoys detailing too, so his appraisal of the car overall was spot on, I was emailed loads of photos, including little scuffs, scratches etc. The car was delivered directly to my home from the dealership.

I noticed the tyres were approx 3.5mm and I expected the minimum depth would be 3mm, so I was ok with it, I did notice the cracks in the tread though. I have been waiting for the V5 for a few weeks due to a private plate transfer and when it arrived the other day, I done the MOT history check and that's when I noticed he advisorys for the tyres, IMO I think this should've been acted on an 'approved used BMW', I am asking if anyone knows if this should've been checked. 

As for dealers there to make money, of course they are and I'm sure they made plenty out of me, I accept this as I expect to pay a premium for a main dealer approved car, however I also expect the car to be at a certain standard and IMO the MOT advisarys should have been acted upon.


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

they should hae changed the tyres if they were low on tread etc when i bought my approved audi they changed the tyres on it and up here in dundee bmw and audi are under the same company ownership!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Peter Vardy put new tires on all used cars through the approved BMW used car section.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

steeleez said:


> No, the car didn't get transferred to another dealer, I spoke to the sales team from the BMW dealer and when I asked questions regarding the car, I was always reassured that I am buying an approved BMW, everything is checked to BMW's standards etc etc. The salesman I dealt with enjoys detailing too, so his appraisal of the car overall was spot on, I was emailed loads of photos, including little scuffs, scratches etc. The car was delivered directly to my home from the dealership.
> 
> I noticed the tyres were approx 3.5mm and I expected the minimum depth would be 3mm, so I was ok with it, I did notice the cracks in the tread though. I have been waiting for the V5 for a few weeks due to a private plate transfer and when it arrived the other day, I done the MOT history check and that's when I noticed he advisorys for the tyres, IMO I think this should've been acted on an 'approved used BMW', I am asking if anyone knows if this should've been checked.
> 
> As for dealers there to make money, of course they are and I'm sure they made plenty out of me, I accept this as I expect to pay a premium for a main dealer approved car, however I also expect the car to be at a certain standard and IMO the MOT advisarys should have been acted upon.


There's no harm asking the selling dealer to 'finance' replacements for the cracked tyres.

However, an MOT 'advisory' is just that. It advises that an item may potentially fail the next MOT if not corrected. Thus, the tyres met the MOT standard when it was done.

Personally, I dont see why the dealer should have changed the tyres unless they were an MOT fail which clearly they were not.

As I said, approach the dealer and see if you can negotiate some goodwill but I dont think they were under any obligation under the BMW approved scheme to change them.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I seen a traded in 3 series and the person was never given the advisory sheet when they picked up the car....there's a surprise.

Had a look on the computer and one was sidewall damage.

One year on it looked quite bad, there were a few chunks out the side and a rather large egg!

It might not have been as bad as that at point of last test right enough


----------

